# DNR stocks adult trout in southeast Michigan, creates additional fishing opportunitie



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR stocks adult trout in southeast Michigan, creates additional fishing opportunities*

Contact: Liz Hay-Chmielewski, 248-666-7443 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural ResourcesApril 7, 2014

The Department of Natural Resources' Fisheries Division recently stocked adult trout in the Clinton River at Riverside Park in Auburn Hills, Huron River at Proud Lake Recreation Area in Commerce Township, and Spring Mill Pond at Island Lake Recreation Area in Brighton.

The Clinton River was stocked with 600 brown trout from 15 to 17 inches; the Huron River was stocked with 1,800 brown trout sized 15 to 22 inches and nearly 1,400 rainbow trout sized 16 to 22 inches; and Spring Mill Pond was stocked with nearly 400 brown trout sized 15 to 22 inches and nearly 600 rainbow trout sized 16 to 22 inches.

This annual activity uses unneeded brown and rainbow trout broodstock from Michigan's state fish hatcheries to release in special regulation areas.

Huron River at Proud Lake Recreation Area is closed to fishing Oct. 1 through March 31. From April 1-26 anglers are limited to flies-only, catch-and-release fishing. Youth under the age of 12 may keep one fish between 8 and 12 inches. Beginning April 27, all baits are allowed and anglers may keep up to five trout over 8 inches but only three over 15 inches.

Spring Mill Pond at Island Lake Recreation Area is closed to fishing March 15- 31. From April 1-25 anglers are limited to artificial lures only, catch-and-release fishing. This year the lengthy winter may keep ice on the pond longer than normal and prevent fishing in early April. Youth under the age of 12 may keep one fish between 8 and 12 inches. Beginning April 26, all baits are allowed and anglers may keep up to five fish over 8 inches but only three over 15 inches.

The Clinton River upstream of Dequindre Road is not classified as a trout stream, so trout fishing is open year-round with an 8-inch minimum size limit and a five-fish daily possession limit, of which no more than three may be 15 inches or longer.

See the 2014 Michigan Fishing Guide for complete regulation details. For more information about this stocking effort, please contact the DNR offices at Proud Lake (248-685-2433), Island Lake (810-229-7067) or the Waterford Fisheries Office (248-666-7445).

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

